# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  puddle flange install - pre pour.

## breakerboy2000

Hello, I am at the stage where i need to re pour the floor from the pipe relocations. 
i plan to use a waterproofing company, i understand that they will cut the pipes flush with slab and install puddle flanges,  
I am wondering how the best way i should go about this, should i install them myself so i can press them into the wet concrete, or some how leave a rebate or slight slope for when the company installs them so they are flush to floor? 
- or should i just screed level around the pipes and let the w/p co. do it all. 
thank you for any replies

----------


## barney118

puddle level with top of concrete, termite protection around pipe (i.e kordon), waterproof goes ontop of concrete/puddle.

----------


## breakerboy2000

My plumber recommended I contact the termimesh company, so I will do that before I pour.   Also, I was reading a wonder cap pre slab pour installation and they had installed the flange on the 100mm pipe so it would be 10mm below slab height, then sloped the concrete to it- is this OK? 
So does the following sound right- 1. Get termite guys in. 
 2. Install steel join bars and wire mesh and moister barrier
3. Install wonder cap flange 10mm below surface and re pour. ? 
Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk

----------


## Oldsaltoz

The waterproofer is providing you with a warranty, so will be more than happy to install the flange thus avoiding any hidden hiccups if you get my drift. 
A small fall toward the pipe is preferred. 
I use a cup grinder to recess the concrete ensuring the flange is below the base. 
Good luck.

----------


## breakerboy2000

thanks oldsaltz, 
so are you saying i should pour the slab level around the pipe? 
or should i contact the w/p company before i pour to fit the flange them selves then i call them back to waterproof when I'm at that stage. 
i think since there is a portion of slab missing, the flange should be fitted before, it seems silly to retro fit it in this case? 
thanks.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> thanks oldsaltoz, 
> so are you saying i should pour the slab level around the pipe?  Yet fill in cut out area but leave a small fall around One in 80 from the outer edge to the pipe 
> or should i contact the w/p company before i pour to fit the flange them selves then i call them back to waterproof when I'm at that stage.  Faster if you get your slab in and let it dry, then lat the waterproofer fit the puddle flange and you should be able to screed the area the next day. 
> i think since there is a portion of slab missing, the flange should be fitted before, it seems silly to retro fit it in this case?  Retro fitting the puddle flange after means you do not have to worry too much about final levels, it also means the flange will be dry fitted ansuring good cotact and a good seal avoiding and possible shrinkage of settling. 
> thanks.

  Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## breakerboy2000

i will do that. thanks mate.

----------


## breakerboy2000

I managed to get a slope to f/w but shower drain was too close to wall and existing concrete. 
Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk

----------


## Oldsaltoz

She'll be right. 
Good luck.

----------

